# Dark Heat Transfers so Shiny I Can't See Image



## ColPalfrey (May 14, 2015)

Hi all,

I've been a long time lurker as I've experimented with silk screen and airbrush, finally moving in to heat transfers.

What I wanted to do was dark shirts with heat transfers. I also wanted to add gold and silver to the designs.

First what worked.  The silver and gold film I got went on in 3 seconds, couldn't be happier.

However, and this is my problem, the heat transfers I just did are so glossy that in sunlight I may as well have glued a mirror to the surface. The design is completely fine indoors, without direct lighting, but even the house bulb will turn most of the design into glare if it hits it. Outside, useless.

I used YoloCreative Inkjet Opaque transfers. As the instructions said I heat pressed them at 175C for 15 seconds with a teflon sheet.

They are also insanely heavy feeling, but I think I could get past that if I cold get a matte finish. I can see the stitching of the t shirt through the transfer (or maybe it's from the teflon sheet) so I don't know what's up with it.

Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## ColPalfrey (May 14, 2015)

Just to add the YoloCreative Inkjet Opaque papers said to peel cold, which I did. Also the t shirts are cotton.


----------

